# برنامج MS Project 2007 Professional مع السيريال الأصلي المنشط



## المهندس معن (23 ديسمبر 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

أتيت لكم اليوم ببرنامج

MS Project 2007 Professional 

مع السيريال الأصلي المنشط









الحجم 177 ميجابايت

حمل من أحد السيرفرات التالية:



http://www.megaupload.com/?d=ZROLVX74

أو

http://hotfile.com/dl/135627489/ef598d3/maenai_msp2007.rar.html

أو

http://depositfiles.com/files/0qx4pm2aa

أو

http://www.fileserve.com/file/VcfqW4P/maenai_msp2007.rar

أو

http://www.filefactory.com/file/cf24018/n/maenai_msp2007.rar

أو

http://uploaded.to/file/3r9hludq/maenai_msp2007.rar

أو

http://www.filesonic.com/file/3969009925


************************

لا تنسونا من صالح دعائكم
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته​


----------



## boushy (23 ديسمبر 2011)

ياريت تكتب السيريال الاصلي 
لاتاحة امكانية الاستفاده منه لوحده دون تنزيل كل البرنامج
تقبل تحياتي


----------



## يسرى191 (23 ديسمبر 2011)

الف شكر يا هندسة على المشاركة المتميزة 
بارك الله فيكم و لكم

السيريال الموجود فى النسخة دى هو 
qp8fx-96w78-bppwk-hvhjp-d2fmj
الحروف upper case (capital letters 

بس كل ما احاول اكتبهم فى المنتدى uppercase يظهروا فى الرد lowercase


----------



## المهندس معن (24 ديسمبر 2011)

السيريال كما كتبته اختنا الكريمة

ها هو :

qp8fx-96w78-bppwk-hvhjp-d2fmj

سيريال أصلي مفعل ومنشط

​


----------



## boushy (26 ديسمبر 2011)

مشكوووووووووور ياهندسة
حعلها الله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## lateef (27 ديسمبر 2011)

مشكور وجزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## FEDM2005 (4 يناير 2012)

*الف الف شكر*

من لايشكر الناس لا يشكر الله


----------



## المهندس معن (6 يناير 2012)

*حياكم الله جميعا
لا شكر على واجب ^_^*


----------



## NEWSHARE (8 يناير 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا و أحسن اليك


----------



## matmoura (22 فبراير 2012)

*مشكوووووووووووووووووووور *جددددددددددددددددددددددددددددا


----------



## الاستشاري العراقي (25 مارس 2012)

Thanks for the efforts


----------



## البحفاوي (30 مارس 2012)

pour ton cadeau merci beaucoup


----------



## احمدعليوة (11 سبتمبر 2014)

شكرا اخى الفاضل


----------

